# Sail and Tarpon on the Same Day



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Let's just say fall got off to a quick start. Started off at an undisclosed bridge with light throwing artificials. I was casting from under the bridge at midnight and working the lure back when the bait hit the shadow the line takes off. He went down current and luckily I picked the right pillon and was able to get him out of the structure but the braid got pretty shredded in the process. An hour into the battle it finally jumped. After another hour long battle I finally had the tarpon in hand. Luckily I saw ride135 out there and he helped me release the fish and get the hook out. He stayed out there the whole two hours. I couldn't move after the battle so luckily he was able to get the hook and we got a safe release. Ended up being drug a mile towards destin. The fish was landed at 2. My dad and me then launched from pensacola beach at 515 this afternoon. I sabikid two cigar minnows and headed out due to lack of light left. My dad hooked up immediately on a spanish using a frozen cig. I threw out a frozen cig and a live cig. All rigs were king rigs 7 strand with single hook and treble on bottom. We went about two pier lengths out without a hit and so decided to head in. We finally found bait at the end of the Pier so I chased it down and trolled thru it. My dad was out of bait so he pulled up beside the yak and I noticed my rod was bent. Grabbed it set the hook and a sail comes flying out of the water. After a few minutes I got it boat side but it tangled my rod in my bucket line. After a minute of freaking out I was finally able to get the bucket line free while at the same time the sailfish was jumping. After the first attempt and grabbing the bill failed I was able to grab it by the tail and pull it in. It ended up being a one eyed sailfish and was successfully released. The tarpon also swam off strong. This will definently never happen to me again and is probably the luckiest day of my life.

Before today my dad and me have torn up the spanish mackerel in the gulf on dead and live cigs. No kings at all this week.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hell of a day! Congrats


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

You did it all man.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn cool


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You should of bought a lottery ticket, it was your lucky day.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Congrats on two fine catches.

Thanks for sharing your report and photos.


----------



## lafishdoc (Oct 6, 2015)

Great job man. That's definitely a day to be remembered. Great report as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir!!!! Glad you got it dialed in!!! I have a special weapon fer this weekend and will hopefully land a big ole poon landed!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a helluva day. Congrats.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Chances are, it has never been done out of a yak before.*

You landed 2 bucket list targets the same day. I've never heard of such a feat.
Send your photos to Doug Olander at Sport Fishing Mag. You might get something out of it.

Doug's e-mail address is [email protected]

Heck, write a short story for the back page of SF. I know for certain that I would. If you need help with the writing, I'll gladly help.

I'd sure like to catch a sail from my yak. I've caught dozens of Tarpon from the yak but it is a hundred mile paddle to sailfish water here.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Ford (Sep 21, 2015)

Great story and report. THANK YOU !! for sharing! 
My son and I will be there in two weeks. Like so many others, enjoying the gulf from a distance. (I noticed there were 62 users on the kayak forum a minute ago, and it's almost midnight Pensacola time)

PS: You have photos, so it really did happen : )


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks yall. I am pretty sure the tarpon was hooked a little before midnight but both were landed the same day. If you are going to target a tarpon from the yak you better be prepared as it will not be an easy battle. I was hurting for several days and have caught sharks in the yak bigger than the tarpon and caught them in 15-30 minutes


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

An excellent day, thanks for the good report.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

very nice report congrats!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

That's freaking awesome, man. Congratulations. I'll bet you're still flying high after that pair of catches. I landed my first sail off my boat earlier this year and couldn't shut up about it for 2 weeks! I'm crazy jealous that you got a 'poon and a sail in the same day.


----------

